# Help wanted: Making a furry series



## danman (Nov 21, 2013)

This is more of a small group I would like to create, making a small web comic of anthropomorphics from all submitters into a seperate series that I plan on. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated :3 This series must be 17-


----------



## danman (Nov 21, 2013)

pardon my grammar. really. No, not free, but I am looking for a group of experienced people who can help me with a series.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 21, 2013)

Well can you start us off by telling us what the hell the comic's going to be about?

We can't just start shitting out ideas on command. We need something to work with, dude.


----------



## danman (Nov 21, 2013)

Well this is only pilot comic. I plan on paying $20 for the first comic to each person and that is all. Now, the story is about a mis-adventurous hare who starts a "imaginative story" of the things around him, visioning himself as a one-pack hero, than a small wimpy boy. The story is about a 10 year old anthromoporphisized furry bunny that loves adventures, but causes trouble everyday. No matter where he is, in public, at home, with friends, or alone, you can count on him to be erratic, random, and hilarious. He is popular, brave, and an excellent kid, but his behavior often results in thwarted schemes and failed efforts.


----------



## danman (Nov 21, 2013)

Does that make better sense


----------



## Mangasama (Nov 30, 2013)

Well, it might help if you gave some specifics on what you have planned/in mind. There are a number of us on the forums with furry comics experience, but it's a little hard to pitch suggestions without anything to work with.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 1, 2013)

Teal said:


> That $20 better had be _per page_.


Agreed.

Also, is this something you already have written out as a comic script, or are you writing it as you go? How long is the comic supposed to be?


----------

